# I GOT A TESTIMONY! The Lord dealt with me last nite!



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

I feel so good!!!!!! This morning I couldn't stop crying! But I wasn't sad...I was thrilled!!! I'll tell you why in the shortest way possible:

Okay, so I've dealt with infidelity and trust with my husband 2 years ago. I thought I had forgiven him but I couldn't bring myself to trust God and to not worry about my marriage anymore. I basically tried to fix things on my own and I tried to control him to make him the husband I wanted him to be. And all the while I was mad at God for letting me struggle and hurt for that long. Well yesterday, I discovered something small about my husband but it brought up all of those old feelings. He's in Iraq..so I can't address anything with him. I was going crazy in my head! "Not again, Lord" is what I cried out. I was sick of the Lord failing me! I was extremely angry with him. I remembered that someone told me that I should be specific in my prayers. So I prayed out loud (thru all of my tears, and rage and screaming) asking him for a yes or no, not a sign (to stay in my marriage). I demanded that he come talk to me like he has done with some of the ladies here. I wanted a for sure answer that I didn't have to figure out. I screamed out loud to him. I hated him!! I felt that I was at my lowest low. He broke me! 

I read scriptures and testimonies online. I found a poem about waiting on the Lord. I realized that the only way for Him to get my attention was for me to gain from my pain!! And boy did it hurt like heck!!!! As I slept, I was still waiting to hear his voice. I challenged him! Well this morning I was still hurting and angry. I went back to sleep and woke up again with an epiphany. Trust him!!! Simple right? Not when you're used to trying to fix things yourself! I thought I was a christian. But I've NEVER really trusted him! Well, I had no choice because my way wasn't working. And it was hurting me more than anyone else! Once I made the decision to just give it up to him....I cried for like 2 hours!! I'm not an emotional person at all! I tried to stop crying but couldn't! It wasn't a cutesy cry, it was a BIG, UGLY cry! But it felt good! They were tears of joy! I felt so relieved! I prayed and left it with him. I felt him smiling on me. This was the first time in my life that I, a chronic worrier, didn't have a heavy heart. I still haven't spoken with my husband but I am confident that the Lord will have his way with him! I'm so excited and exhilirated in Him!! I fell in love with him and I can't stop smiling. I haven't been this happy since I was 10! I want to go and spread the good news! Well I'll stop here because if I don't....I'll go on forever. I really wish I could give all of the details. It was an AMAZING experience!! I just wanted to share!!
ETA: I sought the LORD, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears” (Psalm 34:4).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 29, 2007)

Praise the Lord!  He is so worthy to be praised!!!

I'm so happy for you and I know that God, our Father has such great things in store for you.  You are His beautiful baby girl and His delight is to see you whole!

Oh how He loves you!  Oh how He sings over you with song!  Oh His love for you is so deep, it goes deeper than our thoughts and even the intents of our hearts.

You, my sister are blessed and highly favored of the Lord because you have totally surrendered your will and have given Him your heart....isn't it wonderful?  Isn't it the best feeling in all the world?

What the Lord has given you, the world can't take it away...for the time of refreshing has come and you are in the arms of the Lover of your soul...no one can touch that area...it is for you!  

Oh the cry of your heart was precious in His sight and He requires more of you, of all of us!

My prayer is that all of us saints experience this "heart cry" with the Father and fall in love with Him, all over again!

Thank you for sharing this wonderful post....this is one of the best post I have ever read on this forum!

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 29, 2007)

*Amen, Praise God!! I'm happy for you.*


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy- I'm so happy that my post touched you. I had to share. I just feel like posting all over the web about my joy and my natural high in the Lord. I'm sooo excited to see what he has in store for me! I can't wait! I love him!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Amen, Praise God!! I'm happy for you.*


Thank you!! Praise him always!! I feel like I'm back at home again with him. I feel protected!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 29, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Nice & Wavy- I'm so happy that my post touched you. I had to share. I just feel like posting all over the web about my joy and my natural high in the Lord. I'm sooo excited to see what he has in store for me! I can't wait! I love him!



Yes, it touched me deeply because I know how you feel....Oh, to experience God this way is an awesome experience!

Like a palm tree, let your roots grow deep and soak up His love....He desires to give you all of Him.  

ETA: It reminds me of the song "Breathe".
It goes something like this:

"Only you, take my breath away,
Only you, take my breath away,
And you breathe new life into me,

So, breathe into me, just breathe into me,
Once again, and again...and again".

Stay blessed and keep praising HIM!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, it touched me deeply because I know how you feel....Oh, to experience God this way is an awesome experience!
> 
> Like a palm tree, let your roots grow deep and soak up His love....He desires to give you all of Him.
> 
> ...


 
 Okay so I have a question..Will this feeling of elation go away? I don't want it to.  Once you experienced God, did Satan ride you even more?


----------



## Whisper (Jul 29, 2007)

Praise God!!! Worrying is a beast isn't it? I too am learning how to let things go and not let issues consume me!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

Indigo said:


> Praise God!!! Worrying is a beast isn't it? I too am learning how to let things go and not let issues consume me!!


 It can really be bad for you spiritually and physically. Worrying is not good. It took me a long time to get here! But I made it and I'm loving it!!! PRAISE HIM!! KEEP THE FAITH!


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, it touched me deeply because I know how you feel....Oh, to experience God this way is an awesome experience!
> 
> Like a palm tree, let your roots grow deep and soak up His love....He desires to give you all of Him.
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness, I was just singing this son to God about an hour ago!  I am going through something right now and this song arose within my spirit.

Thank you Jesus for confirmation!


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 29, 2007)

This is a beautiful testimony!!!  God is Awesome and He is Faithful!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> This is a beautiful testimony!!! God is Awesome and He is Faithful!!!


Isn't he wonderful! And this is just the beginning.......I pray to stay faithful like him!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 29, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Okay so I have a question..Will this feeling of elation go away? I don't want it to.  Once you experienced God, did Satan ride you even more?



Experiencing God in this way is more than a feeling....it's a healing, and that won't go away.  However, the way you feel at this moment, shall change I'm sure because of circumstances that will happen in your your life, but what won't change is the knowing that God touched you in that way...in a way that you have never been touched before.  That's something satan can never take away.

Now, satan is like a roaring lion, looking to devour.  We must always be aware of satan devices,because his plan is for you to not believe that you had such an experience with the Most High God.  Remember, satan is a liar and will try to cause you to retreat but always know....Greater is He that lives within you than he that is in the world."

You keep your head lifted high and remember who lives in you and that you have total and complete access to the throne room of God at anytime.  

Stay in the Word of God and praise Him like you have never done before and you will see wonderful things happen to your heart!

Serving God is wonderful!

Blessings.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 29, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Oh my goodness, I was just singing this son to God about an hour ago!  I am going through something right now and this song arose within my spirit.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for confirmation!



Isn't it wonderful to worship Him in song, only for Him to come and meet you right where you are?  He answers us in ways we know not, yet we experience Him when He does answer us....some call it a blessing, and though it is, I call it "a time of refreshing".  

The annointing on that song breaks yokes and destroy bondages!  

Receive, my sister...be refreshed!  For the Lord is requiring from you your worship...for His Word says "for those that worship Him, must worship Him in Spirit and in truth".

Keep praying and keep singing!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Oh my goodness, I was just singing this son to God about an hour ago! I am going through something right now and this song arose within my spirit.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for confirmation!


 
Who sings this song? I'm thinking about purchasing it from iTunes to put on my ipod.


----------



## AMJMJR (Jul 29, 2007)

Praise God!!!  God is awesome.  What a wonderful testimony!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

AMJMJR said:


> Praise God!!! God is awesome. What a wonderful testimony!!!


 Thank you! I'm glad I could share!! I hope this inspires others to let go and let God!!!! It's so worth it! And it's a beautiful thang to know that He has your back! He is Awesome!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 29, 2007)

*Seven Reasons Not to Worry*
From the Book of Matthew

6;25- The same God who created life in you can be trusted with the details of your life.

6;26- Worrying about the future hampers your efforts for today

6;27- Worrying is more harmful than helpful

6;28-30 God does not ignore those who depend on him

6;31,32- Worrying shows a lack of faith in and understanding of God

6;33-Worrying keeps us from real challenges God wants us to pursue

6:34-Living one day at a time keeps us from being consumed with worry

I found this in my bible. I love my bible. I have the Life Application Study Bible New Living Translation. It's soo easy to read with great footnotes!!!! You can order them online but I got mine at Wal-Mart for about $24 years ago!! It was sooo worth every penny!


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Isn't it wonderful to worship Him in song, only for Him to come and meet you right where you are?  He answers us in ways we know not, yet we experience Him when He does answer us....some call it a blessing, and though it is, I call it "a time of refreshing".
> 
> The annointing on that song breaks yokes and destroy bondages!
> 
> ...




Yes it truly is wonderful!

And for the bolded part, I receive this Word in the name of Jesus.  Thank you so much!


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 30, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Who sings this song? I'm thinking about purchasing it from iTunes to put on my ipod.



I can't remember who sings this song.  I'm on the Praise & Worship team at my church and this on eof our worship songs.  I'll let you know if I remember who sings it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Yes it truly is wonderful!
> 
> And for the bolded part, I receive this Word in the name of Jesus. Thank you so much!


 
Amen....and amen!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 30, 2007)

bumping for the person who sings the song "Breathe"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> bumping for the person who sings the song "Breathe"


 
I'm going to try to find it.  We sing it in Praise and Worship, so I'm not sure who sings it...I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> bumping for the person who sings the song "Breathe"


 
Ok, I found it:

Song: "Breathe into me"

Israel and New Breed from album "Live from another level"

Blessings.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I found it:
> 
> Song: "Breathe into me"
> 
> ...


 
I love him and his choir!!! I'm excited!!! Okay, off to look for it on iTunes


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, I found it:
> 
> Song: "Breathe into me"
> 
> ...


 
ok, so how about I had the song on repeat the entire night while I was sleeping! I'm addicted 

Thanks for the recommendation, NW!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> ok, so how about I had the song on repeat the entire night while I was sleeping! I'm addicted
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, NW!


 
You are welcome, kweenameena...keep it up!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, I am so full of emotion just reading your post....remembering a similar place I was in many moons ago. I wish I had sought God in the way you did. I'm happy for you. It can only get better from here.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jul 31, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> *Seven Reasons Not to Worry*
> From the Book of Matthew
> 
> 6;25- The same God who created life in you can be trusted with the details of your life.
> ...



Printing this post...thanks!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 31, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:


> Wow, I am so full of emotion just reading your post....remembering a similar place I was in many moons ago. I wish I had sought God in the way you did. I'm happy for you. It can only get better from here.


 
To be honest, I don't think that I was really seeking him out. I basically was challenging him to prove to me that he was real! I didn't really go about it the right way because I was furious. But I'm happy that he had mercy on me and dealt with me in a gentle and patient way! He is wonderful. I love him!


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's the poem I found that night that had me boo-hooing because it expressed EVERYTHANG I felt and everything that he wanted to tell me!!
Wait On The Lord
Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate,
And the Master so gently said, "Child, you must wait!"

"Wait?', you say, wait!" my indignant relpy.
"Lord, I need answers, I need to know why!
Is your hand shortened? Or have you not heard?
By FAITH I have asked, and am claiming your word."

"My future and all to which I can relate
Hangs in the balance, and you tell me to WAIT?
I'm needing a 'yes,' a go-ahead sign,
Or even a 'no' to which I can resign."

"And Lord, you promised that if we believe
We  need but to ask, and we shall receive.
And Lord, I've been asking, and this is my cry:
I'm weary of asking! I need a reply!"

Then quietly, softly, I learned of my fate
As my Master replied once again, "You must wait."
So, I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut
And grumbled to God, "So, I'm waiting. . . for what?"

He seemed then to kneel and His eyes wept with mine,
And he tenderly said, "I could give you a sign.
I could shake the heavens, and darken the sun.
I could raise the dead, and cause mountians to run.
All you seek, I could give, and pleased you would be.
You would have what you want . . but, you wouldn't know ME."

"You'd not know the depth of my love for each saint;
You'd not know the power that I give to the faint;
You'd not learn to see through the clouds of despair;
You'd not learn to trust just by knowing I'm there;
You'd not know the joy of resting in me
When darkness and silence were all you could see.

"You'd never experience that fulness of love
As the peace of my Spirit descends  like a dove;
You'd know that I give and I save . . . (for a start),
But you'd not know the depth of the beat of my heart."


"The glow of my comfort late into the night.
The faith that I give when you walk without sight,
The depth that's beyond getting just what you asked
Of an infinite God, who makes what you have LAST." 

"You'd never know, should your pain quickly flee,
What it means that 'My grace is sufficient for thee.'
Yes, your dreams for your loves ones overnight would come true,
But, oh, the loss! If I lost what I'm doing in you!"

"So, be silent, my child, and in time you will see
THAT THE GREATEST OF GIFTS IS TO GET TO KNOW ME,
And though oft may my answers is still but to WAIT."

"And though oft' My answers seem terribly late,
My most precious answer of all is still, "Wait." 

~Author Unknown~


----------



## deola (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG! This poem is beautiful! It really moved me, I have already printed it out to hang it on my wall-I hope you don't mind.
Thanks for sharing and thank God for the breakthrough He gave you! Our God truly is an awesome God and He really does reign supreme!
God bless you my sister and may His testimonies never leave your mouth in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 31, 2007)

This is sooo so beautiful!! He is awesome and don't you feel RELIEVED since you put it in God's hands? I love Him


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jul 31, 2007)

Powerful! This poem is amazing and truly inspired by God. Thank you for sharing your experience and this poem. While the wait is hard this thread has been very encouraging. 



kweenameena said:


> Here's the poem I found that night that had me boo-hooing because it expressed EVERYTHANG I felt and everything that he wanted to tell me!!
> Wait On The Lord
> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
> ...


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!! Thank you all for all of the support! My struggle has already gotten a little harder but believe it or not, I'm happier!!!!!!!! Now I just sneak on my computer at work to look up testimonies about how God has worked in people's lives. Not that sneaking is of God.


----------



## preciouzone (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful testimony and the amazing poem. I love the Lord and I am also a worrywart at times... so learning to trust God and casting all of my fears, worries or whatnot into Him is almost a challenge for me since I feel like I still have to control what I'm going through and how the results "should" turn out. And what a relief it is to have God carrying our burdens and us being load free! 

Congratulations on your revelation. It's really up to you if the feeling will last or not. Whenever you get down and discouraged again, you can always come back mentally to this exact experience and feeling to get you out of the dumps. Because if God did it once He can do it over and over again. When there's no hope and encouragement, there's discouragement. And that is the devils number one weapon, because knowing that we are discouraged... means sometimes we may start to doubt ourselves and our abilities and/or God as well. I know God is a good God and He will make Hisself known for those who seek Him with all of their hearts. 

May God continue to bless you in all that you do.


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2007)

deola said:


> OMG! This poem is beautiful! It really moved me, I have already printed it out to hang it on my wall-I hope you don't mind.
> Thanks for sharing and thank God for the breakthrough He gave you! Our God truly is an awesome God and He really does reign supreme!
> God bless you my sister and may His testimonies never leave your mouth in Jesus' name, Amen!


I'm so happy that you were inspired by the poem! Good for you for printing it out and hanging it! Now it will inspire others!  Of course I don't mind that you printed it. I'm just passing along the blessing! He IS awesome and I'm sure that I'll always be able to testify of his Greatness!! I love him!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2007)

cupcake said:


> This is sooo so beautiful!! He is awesome and don't you feel RELIEVED since you put it in God's hands? I love Him


 I feel very relieved!!! My heart was soo heavy when I was carrying all of those burdens in my heart. I'm soo happy!! I love him too!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2007)

kelouis75 said:


> Powerful! This poem is amazing and truly inspired by God. Thank you for sharing your experience and this poem. While the wait is hard this thread has been very encouraging.


 
I'm glad that you found the poem inspiring! This thread has become a big encouragement to me. It's good to see so many beautiful, positive, christian women. I really appreciate the responses.

I also appreciate everyone who PMed me to tell me I've inspired them. I never thought that I'd be inspiring others. I really can take no credit. All glory to the Most High!!! He is wonderful!

I am grateful to all of you! You all have been inspiring me all along!!!!!
Keep the Faith, Sisters!!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 1, 2007)

preciouzone said:


> Thank you for sharing your wonderful testimony and the amazing poem. I love the Lord and I am also a worrywart at times... so learning to trust God and casting all of my fears, worries or whatnot into Him is almost a challenge for me since I feel like I still have to control what I'm going through and how the results "should" turn out. And what a relief it is to have God carrying our burdens and us being load free!
> 
> Congratulations on your revelation. It's really up to you if the feeling will last or not. Whenever you get down and discouraged again, you can always come back mentally to this exact experience and feeling to get you out of the dumps. Because if God did it once He can do it over and over again. When there's no hope and encouragement, there's discouragement. And that is the devils number one weapon, because knowing that we are discouraged... means sometimes we may start to doubt ourselves and our abilities and/or God as well. I know God is a good God and He will make Hisself known for those who seek Him with all of their hearts.
> 
> May God continue to bless you in all that you do.


 
Thank you for the blessings!! God will work in your heart and get rid of all of the worrying!! What a troublesome load to carry! And to think...we don't even have to!
The devil is def. trying harder to discourage me now. I shared my experience with my very christian supervisor. We usually talk about everything like friends. I had tried one of her appetite suppressants the night before. So when I told her about my breakdown she was like "You know that those appetite suppressants can make you depressed when they wear off so it was probably the pills that made you breakdown." erplexed     I just laughed at her! Then she was like "I hope you didn't let your  2-year old daughter see you breakdown..you could've traumatized her and whatever demons you were dealing with probably came out of you and got in her" 

I wanted to give others who are in my situation hope...... but know I kinda feel like I need to limit the people that I share my testimony with!


----------



## Trini"T" (Aug 1, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> I feel so good!!!!!! This morning I couldn't stop crying! But I wasn't sad...I was thrilled!!! I'll tell you why in the shortest way possible:
> 
> Okay, so I've dealt with infidelity and trust with my husband 2 years ago. I thought I had forgiven him but I couldn't bring myself to trust God and to not worry about my marriage anymore. I basically tried to fix things on my own and I tried to control him to make him the husband I wanted him to be. And all the while I was mad at God for letting me struggle and hurt for that long. Well yesterday, I discovered something small about my husband but it brought up all of those old feelings. He's in Iraq..so I can't address anything with him. I was going crazy in my head! "Not again, Lord" is what I cried out. I was sick of the Lord failing me! I was extremely angry with him. I remembered that someone told me that I should be specific in my prayers. So I prayed out loud (thru all of my tears, and rage and screaming) asking him for a yes or no, not a sign (to stay in my marriage). I demanded that he come talk to me like he has done with some of the ladies here. I wanted a for sure answer that I didn't have to figure out. I screamed out loud to him. I hated him!! I felt that I was at my lowest low. He broke me!
> 
> ...


 
Kweenamina that is awesome!!  Your testimony brought tears to my eyes.  I'm so happy for you  That's what I love about our God, we can get up close and personal with him; we can let it all hang out for him. He wants to be the very person we can run to.  He wants us to give unto Him, all of our burdens!


----------



## cybra (Aug 1, 2007)

Kweenamina, first, let me thank you for being so forthright with your experience.  When such things happen in our lives, many times we want to keep it quite and not let anyone know because of the shame that is usually associated with it.  Unlike yourself, many don't see the blessing and comfort many could experience in hearing such stories, it helps them to see that theirs is not a isolated incidence.  

Like many others, I too thank the Lord for your spiritual breakthrough.  All the Lord wants from us is for us to make HIM our first love, and then to trust him no matter what may surface in our lives.  I have learned to call it, "Having a Job moment."  God ended the suffering of Job and blessed him, He'll do the same for us.  But many times it's not that God has failed us, it's we who have failed Him by not trusting Him in every situation. 

My prayer is that  you won't allow Satan to continue to talk to your mind and cause you more pain than you have to go through.  Rebuke the enemy and realize that you CANNOT control anything your husband may do, but you can control how you'll respond to such situation. YOU HAVE CHRIST, nothing is better than that.  

God bless and keep you, and may you find strength in His love.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful testimony!  I hope you will continue to flourish during this season.  Thanks for sharing! 

Cybra,

Is that _really_ you?  WOW!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 2, 2007)

cybra said:


> Kweenamina, first, let me thank you for being so forthright with your experience. When such things happen in our lives, many times we want to keep it quite and not let anyone know because of the shame that is usually associated with it. Unlike yourself, many don't see the blessing and comfort many could experience in hearing such stories, it helps them to see that theirs is not a isolated incidence.
> 
> Like many others, I too thank the Lord for your spiritual breakthrough. All the Lord wants from us is for us to make HIM our first love, and then to trust him no matter what may surface in our lives. I have learned to call it, "Having a Job moment." God ended the suffering of Job and blessed him, He'll do the same for us. But many times it's not that God has failed us, it's we who have failed Him by not trusting Him in every situation.
> 
> ...


 
You are right on, sis!

Blessings.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Aug 2, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> Here's the poem I found that night that had me boo-hooing because it expressed EVERYTHANG I felt and everything that he wanted to tell me!!
> Wait On The Lord
> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
> ...






This and your testimony were absolutely beautiful. And right on time for me, in many ways! I'm so happy for you my sister! God is so good!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 2, 2007)

Trini"T" said:


> Kweenamina that is awesome!! Your testimony brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for you That's what I love about our God, we can get up close and personal with him; we can let it all hang out for him. He wants to be the very person we can run to. He wants us to give unto Him, all of our burdens!


I'm glad I have a testimony! I'm grateful to God for that! Thank you for you support. This journey isn't easy!
But so rewarding! I love him too!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 2, 2007)

cybra said:


> Kweenamina, first, let me thank you for being so forthright with your experience. When such things happen in our lives, many times we want to keep it quite and not let anyone know because of the shame that is usually associated with it. Unlike yourself, many don't see the blessing and comfort many could experience in hearing such stories, it helps them to see that theirs is not a isolated incidence.
> 
> Like many others, I too thank the Lord for your spiritual breakthrough. All the Lord wants from us is for us to make HIM our first love, and then to trust him no matter what may surface in our lives. I have learned to call it, "Having a Job moment." God ended the suffering of Job and blessed him, He'll do the same for us. But many times it's not that God has failed us, it's we who have failed Him by not trusting Him in every situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prayer! I have now realized that I cannot control him. I no longer try. I spoke with him yesterday and even then I could feel the difference. I think he could too!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 2, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> Wow, what a beautiful testimony! I hope you will continue to flourish during this season. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Cybra,
> 
> Is that _really_ you? WOW!


 
Thank you!! God bless


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 2, 2007)

Justicewifey said:


> This and your testimony were absolutely beautiful. And right on time for me, in many ways! I'm so happy for you my sister! God is so good!


I'm happy that my testimony and poem were helpful to you!!! Stay praying and trusting and you'll be blessed!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 7, 2007)

Bumping for others....but I really needed to read this myself as a reminder of why satan has been really after me the past couple of days!erplexed


----------



## smuice (Aug 7, 2007)

YOU NEED TO KNOW...THERE IS NONE LIKE HE...GOD IS AMAZING...HE PICKS YOU UP WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT...I LOVE HIM TOO...BLESSINGS AND THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 10, 2007)

smuice said:


> YOU NEED TO KNOW...THERE IS NONE LIKE HE...GOD IS AMAZING...HE PICKS YOU UP WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT...I LOVE HIM TOO...BLESSINGS AND THANKS FOR SHARING


Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 15, 2007)

Bumping for Anatomicallycorrect


----------



## kweenameena (May 28, 2008)

bumping for Kally.

I've been there, Sis! And I still have my daily struggles. But he has given me peace thru it all


----------



## rabs77 (May 28, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Here's the poem I found that night that had me boo-hooing because it expressed EVERYTHANG I felt and everything that he wanted to tell me!!
> Wait On The Lord
> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
> ...



I really needed to see this today. Thank you, kweenameena


----------



## NGraceO (May 28, 2008)

WOW...that is just so wonderfully amazing. I think sometimes we all underestimate how hard it is to fully trust in our God. Hint: extremely hard. Choosing His will over ours is a daily choice, and often a difficult one. I commend you on your wonderful decision and I praise the Lord for  allowing you to be receptive to it. God is good. Point blank.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 28, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I feel so good!!!!!! This morning I couldn't stop crying! But I wasn't sad...I was thrilled!!! I'll tell you why in the shortest way possible:
> 
> Okay, so I've dealt with infidelity and trust with my husband 2 years ago. I thought I had forgiven him but I couldn't bring myself to trust God and to not worry about my marriage anymore. I basically tried to fix things on my own and I tried to control him to make him the husband I wanted him to be. And all the while I was mad at God for letting me struggle and hurt for that long. Well yesterday, I discovered something small about my husband but it brought up all of those old feelings. He's in Iraq..so I can't address anything with him. I was going crazy in my head! "Not again, Lord" is what I cried out. I was sick of the Lord failing me! I was extremely angry with him. I remembered that someone told me that I should be specific in my prayers. So I prayed out loud (thru all of my tears, and rage and screaming) asking him for a yes or no, not a sign (to stay in my marriage). I demanded that he come talk to me like he has done with some of the ladies here. I wanted a for sure answer that I didn't have to figure out. I screamed out loud to him. I hated him!! I felt that I was at my lowest low. He broke me!
> 
> ...


 
Amen!!!! That's wonderful.  I'm also guilty of putting more trust in myself than in God.

God is good!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 28, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Here's the poem I found that night that had me boo-hooing because it expressed EVERYTHANG I felt and everything that he wanted to tell me!!
> Wait On The Lord
> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
> ...



Wow what a nice poem, thanks for posting, I needed this.


----------



## joy1181 (May 29, 2008)

Wait On The Lord
Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
Quietly, patiently, lovingly God replied.
I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate,
And the Master so gently said, "Child, you must wait!"

"Wait?', you say, wait!" my indignant relpy.
"Lord, I need answers, I need to know why!
Is your hand shortened? Or have you not heard?
By FAITH I have asked, and am claiming your word."

"My future and all to which I can relate
Hangs in the balance, and you tell me to WAIT?
I'm needing a 'yes,' a go-ahead sign,
Or even a 'no' to which I can resign."

"And Lord, you promised that if we believe
We need but to ask, and we shall receive.
And Lord, I've been asking, and this is my cry:
I'm weary of asking! I need a reply!"

Then quietly, softly, I learned of my fate
As my Master replied once again, "You must wait."
So, I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut
And grumbled to God, "So, I'm waiting. . . for what?"

He seemed then to kneel and His eyes wept with mine,
And he tenderly said, "I could give you a sign.
I could shake the heavens, and darken the sun.
I could raise the dead, and cause mountians to run.
All you seek, I could give, and pleased you would be.
You would have what you want . . but, you wouldn't know ME."

"You'd not know the depth of my love for each saint;
You'd not know the power that I give to the faint;
You'd not learn to see through the clouds of despair;
You'd not learn to trust just by knowing I'm there;
You'd not know the joy of resting in me
When darkness and silence were all you could see.

"You'd never experience that fulness of love
As the peace of my Spirit descends like a dove;
You'd know that I give and I save . . . (for a start),
But you'd not know the depth of the beat of my heart."


"The glow of my comfort late into the night.
The faith that I give when you walk without sight,
The depth that's beyond getting just what you asked
Of an infinite God, who makes what you have LAST." 

"You'd never know, should your pain quickly flee,
What it means that 'My grace is sufficient for thee.'
Yes, your dreams for your loves ones overnight would come true,
But, oh, the loss! If I lost what I'm doing in you!"

"So, be silent, my child, and in time you will see
THAT THE GREATEST OF GIFTS IS TO GET TO KNOW ME,
And though oft may my answers is still but to WAIT."

"And though oft' My answers seem terribly late,
My most precious answer of all is still, "Wait." 

~Author Unknown~ 

This is a beautiful poem!


----------



## gottabme247 (May 29, 2008)

God is an awesome God!! I'm so glad that you were real with Him. He knows all of our thoughts before we even ask Him. The moment you were at your breaking point,when you have exhausted yourself beyond your own limits that's when God steps in and says now I can become your healer...I pray that God continues to be all that you need him to be. He is the GREAT I AM!


----------



## LivingDoll (May 29, 2008)

gottabme247 said:


> God is an awesome God!! I'm so glad that you were real with Him. He knows all of our thoughts before we even ask Him. The moment you were at your breaking point,when you have exhausted yourself beyond your own limits that's when God steps in and says now I can become your healer...I pray that God continues to be all that you need him to be. He is the GREAT I AM!


 

YES! GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD! Glory! You are right on with everything you said.  May Many Blessings be unto you, OP...


----------



## Amour (May 29, 2008)

Halleujuah

God is good!

Thank you for sharing with us! ​


----------



## gottabme247 (May 29, 2008)

I sing a song I wrote called You Are My God!!! you can listen to it on www.aleciajohnson.com or www.cdbaby.com/aleciamusic
Be encouraged!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 30, 2008)

What an AWESOME testimony of God's goodness!

I was so excited after reading it that I put on Israel and New Breed's "Who Is Like the Lord?" and started praising God, singing and dancing all over my room!

_Who is like the Lord?
Nobody!
Who is like the Lord?
No, no, no, no, no, nobody!

If our God is for us, who can be against us?
He will keep His promise
There's nobody like Him.

What can separate us from the love of Jesus?
He will keep His promise,
There's nobody like Him_

Thank you so much for sharing this!  We as Christians overcome by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of our *testimony*! (Revelation 12:11)


----------



## gottabme247 (May 30, 2008)

I love "Who is Like the Lord" by Israel...that song inspired me to write the lyrics to my song here. you can listen on www.myspace.com/aleciajohnson (Be encouraged everybody)

You Are My God
written by:Alecia Johnson © 2005

Hear my cry Listen to my prayer
From the end of the earth 
Will I cry unto You.
When my heart is overwhelmed
and fainting lead me to the rock
that's higher than I
(For you have been a shelter) and a
refuge for me (a mighty strong tower) 
against my adversary
Forever will I look unto the hills which cometh 
my help

Chorusoh,oh,oh You are my God
and earnestly will I seek for you
Verse 2
You are my rock and my salvation, my defense,
and my fortress.I shall not be moved no matter
what's going on.
Because your loving kindness is better than life
My lips shall forever praise you, I will bless you
while I live.

Jehovah Jireh, My provider, Jehovah Shalom, 
You are my God of Peace. You are Emmanuel,
God with us. I have no reason to fear you are
my sword and shield
You are My God


----------



## divya (Jun 1, 2008)

What a wonderful God we serve! I am so happy for you Kweena! Thank you for sharing because your testimony so uplifting! 

*
Psalm 107:1-8
*O give thanks unto the LORD, for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever. Let the redeemed of the LORD say so, whom he hath redeemed from the hand of the enemy;And gathered them out of the lands, from the east, and from the west, from the north, and from the south. 

They wandered in the wilderness in a solitary way; they found no city to dwell in.  5Hungry and thirsty, their soul fainted in them. Then they cried unto the LORD in their trouble, and he delivered them out of their distresses. And he led them forth by the right way, that they might go to a city of habitation. 

Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!


----------

